# Colt Govt series 80 Mk IV- Failure to Extract



## quillgordo (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi,
I too came into possession of a 380- also looks to be nickel- for the princely sum of $230.00
It appears to have been carried but well cared for. There is the original magazine and an aftermarket. I've shot 3 or 4 brands of jacketed round nose ammo in both mags. I get Failures to extract in about every magazine, usually the first or second (but not always). 
I've field stripped, and lubed, cleaned, and even polished the chamber, but to no avail. 
The empty gets extracted about 1/2 way.
I know i'm not limp wristing it.
Is this an extractor issue, a magazine issue or a spring issue? 
I don't know if the springs are original or not. Would I replace them with original # rated springs, lighter springs or heaveir springs? 
Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

More than likely it is a spring issuse with the mags. If I was you I would go to Wolff springs and get a spring kit. Replace all the springs and see what happens. Good luck.
http://www.gunsprings.com/Resources/welcomeNOF.html


----------



## camper (Feb 17, 2007)

Had that problem with a Mustang I got in January. Replaced the guide rod and spring, and still had some hang ups during extraction. Picked up a couple of new mags at CDNN and the problem seems to have gone away. Ordered a set of three mag springs from Wolff for my other mags just tonight.


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

*Can you describe the problem a bit more?*

During the failure to extract malfunction, is the case rim engaged by the extractor, and the slide simply stops it's rearward motion, while pulling an empty case partially out of the chamber? If not, can you give a bit more detail?

Also, is it the same malfunction each time?

Greg

http://webpages.charter.net/the.batman/index.htm


----------



## camper (Feb 17, 2007)

Ref my 8 Aug post, had the blued steel Series 80 Mustang out yesterday and tried the two mags that I had replaced the springs in and all rounds departed the weapon as designed. No feeding or extraction problems with mags or pistol.


----------

